# Docter Reviews



## hyperteacher27 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi All,

After yet another terrible experience with calling my Endo's office, I am hoping that there is a site out there where I can look up reviews of Endos in my area.

If there is not, would people be interested in reviewing their physicians on here?

Thanks and be well,
Arianne


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

> After yet another terrible experience with calling my Endo's office


That is every call almost.. 
the endo's out here dont get it either... 
Im sorry your having a hard time.. I had the same situation. 
there never there, they never talk to you, its a real racket... 
my endo here wants 275 bucks every time I see him. 
What I ended up doing was internet searches for graves disease specialist and 
I found 2 docs that are internal med specialist, 1 I see just for the meds as he is really on top of the meds and our state is strange about people getting meds from more than one doc (unless your getting somthing done) and I see another one that see's me for "what to do next" and he is not a "endo" so he only charges me 125 bucks and he is very very interested in graves because a family member has it so he personally specializes in it if he decides to take your case.. ALL my experiences with endo's have been terrible, expensive, and never really got me to the next step. with graves, you have to be very self motivated to get answers, so far this site has been the best for me. There are some you tube clips of some docs rambling on about this and that but it is not as informative as being here. I take what I get here, research it and apply it with my internal med specialist and we go from there.

the way i am, if I call and they treat me bad or whatever, I transfer to a new one.. 
Ive run out of them in my area, they are all very reliant on the CBC test and really dont seem to know more than a real interested internal med guy.. i can goto lab core and get myself CBC tests.. so with that data and the ultrasounds.. i think thats enough. it all says the same thing. 
A 450$ endo appt goes like this
Hi my name is Dr useless, 
tell me how your feeling 
* I get mad cuz I just spent 45 minutes writing all this down and you didnt look at any of it, then I get madder as i think about how I just told your nurse practitioner all this and now, for the 3rd time in a row, I got to talk about how crappy I feel ... thanks! 
ok, so then I tell them what they know im going to say and then its. 
"well, lets order some blood work (( some can do it right in thier office) 
yup., your white blood cell count is up, your tsh is high, your cholestoral is high your pulse is high your blood pressure is high, lets write ya for some pills..

and then the pills work for a week and then wear off and your out 450 and back to square one. this has been the last several years for me.

if you google endocrinologist reviews you may find a national data base of Doc reviews. 
I went to a Endo one day about 8 months ago, i go in , hand them my credit card, the one girl had her feet up on the couter painting her toe nails, when the Doc came in to the room he looked at me and my wife and started talking to her like she was the one with graves , so I knew instantly, no one read a dern thing on the paper work, it was a mess, one of the worst endo experiences ive had, but they had hit my credit card so i knew I better get what I could get out of it, which ended up just being another blood test and verification from a "Endo" that i had graves. so it was really useless...


----------



## Nova (Nov 12, 2009)

I have to laugh bc I also have been treated by the Dr. Useless' out there! Too funny, your conversational interchange made me laugh so hard. I know there are good one's out there...I haven't had the fortune of finding one yet, but I am doing better on my meds, mostly bc I have become a stronger advocate for myself. I'd like to fly Andro's in for my next appt so she can put the hurt on my endo (intellectually of course, as I feel like sometimes I'm at a loss to communicate in my endo's language) and maybe get something more done! LOL! So empowering to laugh at the difficulties. I also recently kicked my endo to the curb and have sought out a new one...next appt is Dec 31. Signed, still hopeful.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

The first place to probably start is the AACE web site - American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists. They have a list of members.

http://www.aace.com/resources/memsearch.php

Once you short list a few candidates find out which hospital they are with, ask other doctors, ask friends, neighbors, etc. You can sniff out a really good endo by simply making some phone calls.

Also make sure your endo is not a diabetes specialist. A lot of endos specialize in either reproductive health or diabetes. There are some good ones out there that see a lot of thyroid - that's the one you want.

You can't post specific doctor names here publicly but if you search around you'll find the right doc for you. The information is out there and other people are usually willing to help.

What area are you from?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperteacher27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After yet another terrible experience with calling my Endo's office, I am hoping that there is a site out there where I can look up reviews of Endos in my area.
> 
> ...


I gave up on endos a long time ago. Try a rheumatologist, GP, immunologist and also on Yahoo, you should be able to find a thyroid group in your area. They usually know the best doctors.

Stick around though:anim_63: We have lots of good info here.


----------

